# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Γιατί σταμάτησε να κελαηδάει;

## xlv

Καλησπερα σε ολους...

Εχει ενας φίλος ενα  καναρινι εδω και 5 μήνες. Γενικα ολο αυτον τον καιρο κελαηδουσε συνεχεια και γενικα ηταν μεσ' τη ζωντανια.
Τωρα τελευταια ομως, εχει σταματησει να κελαηδαει. Και μετα απο μια αγωγη με pulmosan ξεκινησε να ριχνει τα φτερα του. Δεν εχει αλλάξει κατι στη διατροφη του, τρωει κανονικα την τροφη του συν φρουτακια και λαχανικα.
Γενικα  δεν εχει χασει τη ζωντανια του. Παντως μερικες φορες στη διαρκεια της ημερας  ξεκουραζεται κουρνιαζοντας ,χωρις να εχει το κεφαλι μεσα στα φτερα, στα κλαδακια... παλια δεν το εκανε.
Εχει δακτυλιδι του 2011 και ειναι Βελγος.

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα.

Σταματησε να κελαηδα, αλλα η φωνη του ειναι ενταξει ή εχει βραχναδα ; Δεν ειναι και τοσο καλα παντως τα  σημαδια που γραφεις, αλλα το θεμα ειναι η αιτια που τα προκαλει. Ειναι συναντικο να ρωτησεις, εαν χανει πτερωμα σε καποιο συγκεκριμενο σημειο του σωματος του (εαν ναι ποιο είναι αυτο) ή εαν  χανει πτερωμα  γενικα, οποτε μιλαμε ισως για παθολογικη πτερροροια. Στην πρωτη περιπτωση, θα μπορουσε να ειναι ψειρες ή μυκητες δερματος ή και ακαρεα εαν ειναι στην περιοχη του λαιμου.  Ο φιλος σου εβαλε Pulmosan, υπηρχε ενδειξη για υπαρξη ακαρεων ; Παντως σιγουρα τα ακαρεα τραχειας, συνοδευονται με σταματημα του κελαηδισματος και βραχναδα φωνης. 

Κανε αυτη την μικρη ερευνα, για να υπαρχουν περισσοτερες λεπτομεριες μπας και να μπορεσουμε να βοηθησουμε και εαν μπορεις βγαλε κ μια φωτογραφια απο το πουλακι.  Ειδικα εαν τα φτερωμα το χανει απο συγκεκριμενο σημειο, βγαλε μια φωτογραφια το σημειο εκει

Καλη τυχη ευχομαι για το πουλακι και περαστικο να ειναι οτι και να ειναι  :Happy:

----------


## xlv

Του εβαλε pulmosan γιατι μονο το βραδυ ενω κοιμοταν ακουγε ενα ηχο σαν να τρωει σπορια,και τον ακουγε καπως βραχνο.
Τα φτερα δεν τα χανει απο καποιο συγκεκριμενο σημειο.

----------


## Θοδωρής

Με βαση τον ηχο που λες οτι κανει σαν να σπαει σπορια και το σταματημα του κελαιδισματος
 το μυαλο μου παει σε ακαραια ή αναπνευστηκο προβλημα

----------


## jk21

ή σε ερεθισμο γενικα του λαιμου .οχι απαραιτητα απο ακαρεα .και οχι μονο απο εξωτερικους αλλα και εσωτερικους μυκητες σε προλοβο ή τραχεια ή ψηλοτερα

... αν μου λες και βελγιο ... αν ισχυουν οτι ακουω για το τι φαρμακα τρωνε εκει μεχρι να φυγουν απο το εκτροφειο ... λογικο ειναι

----------


## xlv

Καλημερα σε ολους.
Δημητρη θα προτεινες να ξεκινησει μηλοξυδο;
Του δινει μερικες μερες mylti-vit.

----------


## jk21

θα προτεινω ισως και φαρμακο αν μου επιβεβαιωσεις οτι δεν εγινε καποια αλλαγη στην καθημερινοτητα του πουλιου πχ εισοδο νεου πουλιου στην εκτροφη ή ιδιαιτερα εντονο κελαηδησμα απο καποιο αλλο διπλα του ή σε κοντινο περιβαλλον σε γειτονικο σπιτι

----------


## xlv

Τιποτα απο ολα αυτα γιατι μενει στο διπλανο σπιτι.

----------


## jk21

δωσε οτι και οπως γραφω στο ποστ 21 εδω
*Άρρωστο καναρίνι*βαλε και καμμι φωτο απο τις κουτσουλιες του και αν μπορεις κοιτα το πουλακι στο βαθος του στοματος μηπως αντι ροζ εχει λευκιτρινες επιφανειες

----------


## xlv

το bactrimel πως το χορηγω;

----------


## jk21

σημαντικο λαθος μου ... ευτυχως δεν ειχα δοσολογια οn line και με ρωτησες ...

μονο nystamysyn .δεν προσεξα οτι εγραφα και για το αλλο φαρμακο εκει

----------


## xlv

Καλησπερα σε ολους.
Εχθες δωσαμε στο καναρινι nystamysyn,αλλα σημερα το πρωι ειδε ο φιλος στο πατο του κλουβιου πουπουλα.
Μήπως το στρεσσαραμε;Και αν ναι τι κανουμε;
Eυχαριστω.

----------


## jk21

μπορει να κανει πτεροροια που να εχει σχεση και με τους μυκητες .παντως για καθε ενδεχομενο αν και νομιζω οτι δεν εχει σχεση με το πιασιμο στο χερι (εκτος αν το κυνηγουσε αρκετα και του φυγανε ) ,δινε 3.5 ml σιροπι νυσταμισιν στα 100 ml νερο .ειναι λιγοτερο δραστικο απο το να δινεται αδιαλυτο στο στομα αλλα αν δεν γινεται αλλιως ...

περιμενω φωτο απο κουτσουλιες και παρατηρηση αν ειδες λευκοκιτρινες επιφανειες στο βαθος του στοματος

----------


## xlv

Kαλημερα και καλο μηνα σε ολους!!!!!!!!
λευκοκιτρινες επιφανειες δεν μπορω να πω πως ειδα.
ειδα ομως λιπος στη κοιλια του,και μου ειπε οτι το ειχε δωσει σε ενα φιλο του για 10 μερες,ο οποιος το ειχε κοντα σε ενα ζευγαρι.
επισης μου ειπε οτι κελαιδισε δυο φορες  το σουρουπο χθες και προχθες και οτι εκανε μπανιο.

----------

